# Conditional Formatting in PowerPoint



## mousenib (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there a way to use the new conditional formats (data bars, icon sets, etc) in PowerPoint? Basically, I'd like to create a table that shows icons based on data, like in Excel? I know I could paste a pre-made Excel table as a picture, but I'd like to avoid that if possible. 

Thanks!


----------

